# ok take 2



## night501 (Dec 17, 2006)

ok guys my first plant wasnt looking to well so i scraped it and last sunday i started germinating some seeds that i picked out of some nice bud. out of 4 seeds 2 germinated after only a day and a half. so 7 days later from putting them in soil one is doing fantastic. nice dark green leaves looks full and healthy. the other one though dosent have much growth and is kindof a lightbrown/light green. i am using pro-choice compost and they are on a 18/6 cycle and i have 2 2600 lumen cfls. ill post some picks in a little bit.


----------



## night501 (Dec 17, 2006)

ok so here are the photos i said i would post. there is the one of my home made grow chamber(flat white foam borad and tape). i also have a 2 cycle window fan lightly blowing on them. there is a space heater blowing across the fan since im in a basement in winter and it gets cold. keeps it about 78f . after looking at the pics they both look good to me but i am noticing some white spots on the main leaves of the bigger one. they are kind of in a horseshoe pattern. is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 17, 2006)

Remember no nutes for a couple of weeks and you should be okay and watch for heat.  So far so good.  You can get help on the spots by going to the sick plants and problems section of the forum.  Good luck!


----------



## night501 (Dec 18, 2006)

so i was out and about earlier and have discovered that there is basically no place you can go in my area to get grow material and supplies except lowe's and walmart and none of those morons can answer a simple question. plus they have all thier ferts and nutes and lights put away for the season and this guy got all pissy with me for wanting to see what they had. anyone know any good web sites that have basically everything you could need?


----------



## night501 (Dec 19, 2006)

well i scraped the smaller of the two today and concentrated both of the 40w 2600lumen cfls on the big one. 
just got my seeds from paradise today. only took 8 buisiness days.
now as soon as im done with this grow i think im going to try hydroponics


----------



## night501 (Dec 19, 2006)

ok so this may be a dumb question but hey i dont know.
is it ok to take a clone from a hydro plant and finish it in soil?
one of my friends who grows nebula hydroponicaly has offered to trade clones since i have belladonna and i dont have a hydro setup but i do have it comming.


----------



## night501 (Dec 20, 2006)

so here are some new pics. god i lobe this new digital camera. can you believe these where taken from more than 3 feet away? anyways i got some seeds and germinated 2 they both germinated but when i went to go put in soil one of the roots snaped so not i only have the one.this plant is a week and a half from seed(started germinating dec 9th)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2006)

*Your baby is looking very healthy my friend. Yes you can take a clone from a hydro plant and put it into soil. Here is some **GREEN MOJO for you baby. *


----------



## night501 (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks for the mojo. i hope my belladonna comes in just as nice.


----------



## night501 (Dec 21, 2006)

wow look at all that new growth about to explode


----------



## night501 (Dec 23, 2006)

so its been roughly 30 hours and the growth is so quick.
here are some new picks. looks like a nice flower as it is dont you think?
my brother gave me a 400w hps but i dont have  balast.
still no sign of my belladonna plant. i hope she shows soon.


----------



## night501 (Dec 26, 2006)

well i had a little accident and droped my belladonna plant. but that is ok cause i would rather concentrate my rescources on the big one.
every day she looks more and more like a beautiful little tree.
ill post some new pics later


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 27, 2006)

*Everything is looking great night501. Once those little ones start growing they just don't wanna stop. Your doing a great job keep it up.  *


----------



## night501 (Jan 1, 2007)

so here are some new pics. sitting at 7" tall and so much new growth every day. if you look at the photo with the new growth... it looks like that every day.
as you can see in the last one i accidently burnt 2 of the leaves on my light.
ok so i dont know if this is normal but just about every leaf has growth at the base of its stem. im guessing that these are going to be colas? if so iv got 7 other than the main one.
ill try and get some better pics of the nodes comming from the base on the leaves


----------



## night501 (Jan 2, 2007)

well here are some better pics of the new growth and the nodes at the bases of the leaves.
there is also a shot of the stem.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 2, 2007)

*Whats up night501. Your babies are looking great. By the looks of things you are taking great care of them and in the end they will take care of you.   Keep up the great work my friend can't wait for them buds. *


----------



## night501 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok so i have been doing an awful lot of reading on the subject but lets see if this makes scence.
right now im at the end of week 3 and i am using 2 40w 2600 lumen cfls. on a 18/6 cycle.
i am using pro choice potting and seeding soil and have not added any nutes. 
how often should i be checking the ph and nute content of the soil?
and if i where to bump up to 8 40w 2600lumen cfls for a space 2fx2fx6f would this be sufficient for flowering or should i just spring for a ballast for my 400w hps bulb? the cfls pull less power and i dont have to worry about temps. 
also im having a little trouble getting light to some of the lower branches. what is the best remidy for this?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 2, 2007)

Do YA Thang homie! The girls are looking quite sexy betta keep an eye on them before somebody catch a statutory charge! LOL!!!!! :48:


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 3, 2007)

they have lights like this for bathrooms that would make awsome even spaced CFL lights! $13 not bad. 
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=24584-1811-VB5-6CH&lpage=none

put them up top, and a couple of clip on spot lights on the bottoms for the lower branches.


----------



## KADE (Jan 3, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> they have lights like this for bathrooms that would make awsome even spaced CFL lights! $13 not bad.
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=24584-1811-VB5-6CH&lpage=none
> 
> put them up top, and a couple of clip on spot lights on the bottoms for the lower branches.


 
I have a 4 light vanity of that style for my growbox... the chrome type reflects light pretty well too.


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

man i must have been a very good boy last year cause santa made a second trip to my house. check out what i found sitting on my front pourch this morning. 
ok so this raises some questions.
is it possible or even a good idea to transfer my soil plant to my hydro setup? the papers that came with it said it was fine as long as i get as much soil off as i can. 
i realy want to use my new toy but i dont want to kill my baby.
if not then i have a choice to make, stay the course or start anew.
anyways its only been 2 days since i posted some pics and she looks like a totaly diffrent plant. i will get some new pics up in a while she is sleeping at the moment and you know how women get when they dont get their beauty sleep(j/k)
well here are some pics of my new toy. and here is a pic of my plant cause in my opinion every post should have a little green in it.
woohoo heres to page 2. finaly a thread i start goes the distance.


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

well here she is. she just woke up so she is a little groggy.
i know she looks a little droopy but she is always like that when the lights just come on. she will perk up in an hour or so.... she usually dose.
ok so yes i take alot of pictures but its easier to examine her this way. i can get real good close ups and with the quality of my camera i could see things i normaly couldnt. well im a little concerned about all the growth under the leaves there is so much and it is barely getting any light. i might go out today and get 2 more cfl's so i have some light comming in from the sides.


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok so i measured her this morning and she is 11 cm. tall and has a 14 cm leaf span when she is perkey.
so she dosent look very spectatular at a glance but check these out all you have to do is move some of the bigger leaves aside and its like WOAH!!!
so yeah this is going to be a very in depth journal. i work at a country club and collect unemployment from nov 1st to april 15... this is my life i have nothing better to do


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 4, 2007)

ive been on unemplyment for 8 months now, i only got two weeks of it left though. $277 a week to sit here and get stoned all week, man its been so nice.

plants looking good!


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

wow now i feel bad your only getting 277 a week? im getting 302 a week.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 4, 2007)

mine is 308 but uncle sam takes his cut and i get 277....lol. only two more weeks on mine, this sucks, i dont wanna go back to work now i got girls to attend to. 
if only the goverment knew the funded my whole grow project


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah they even bought me my seeds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 4, 2007)

*Night501 if ya want them lower branches to grow all ya gotta do is tie that little lady down. Put a piece of string around her and pull her over very slow and tape the string to the side of your pot. In a few days or so you will see them lower branches grow upward.  *


----------



## sanchez (Jan 4, 2007)

well guys, they funded a trip i took to Amsterdam and the greek islands a few years back. :aok: but the law said you can't leave the borders while on it, but i was all like **** it, and went anyways.  

anyhow,  my mom said the taxman's been looking for me!!  oooooohhhhhhhhhh damn  , thank god i'm thousands of miles away


----------



## sanchez (Jan 4, 2007)

btw dude, the plants are looking fine!


----------



## night501 (Jan 8, 2007)

well time for a little update.
did a transfer to a 5 galon bucket on thursday and a tiedown on friday. 
dosent seam to have any affect on the plant though, it put on 2 more nodes of leaves since then.  the tie down seams to be going ok. the colas on the side are starting to come in nice, should have done a tiedown last week. well i have my hydro setup going and im just waiting for my belladonna to sprout. im kinda getting into the hydro. my setup is perty simple.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 8, 2007)

looking good man, keep up the good work, before you know it you will be harvesting her! then all you have to do at that point is roll ya a big fatty and bring it here to smoke with me....
dont say you dont have the time, i know what your work scedule is like :rofl:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking good night. Keep upthe good work, I am about to start my hydro setup again.  I hope I got the bugs worked out now.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 9, 2007)

put somw mylar or foil paper will do,  around base of plant so light would travel in the bottom of leaf on the bottom    hahahahaha   that sound funny


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 9, 2007)

get that plant transplanted into the hydro clay pebbles set up asap and you will see the beneifits of hydro growth:banana: 

ya only have to refer to one of my threads and see the differance and this is my 2nd attempt at hydro and last one was changed from soil to hydro at week 5.5 of 8 week strain that actually went about 11 weeks due to all sorts of probs @ the time.....

anyway dude im in uk and on sick due to accident at wrok and all i get is a fooking poxey £59 each week 


you want any lodgers dude  

ps the plant is looking good 

pkj


----------



## night501 (Jan 9, 2007)

well i have a strain called belladonna going into the hydro setup once its ready.
i would say about another week and im thinking about another tie-down.
since i transplanted to the 5 gal. bucket she has just staerted shooting up (like a weed  ) the smaller colas are growing like 1/2 inch a day and hopefully i will see some alternating nodes soon. she is one month from seed today and i think she is doing fantastic.
to everyone who checked out my first grow... big diffrence huh?
so far the only problem i had was she touched the light and burnt herself.


----------



## night501 (Jan 11, 2007)

well i figured it was about time for some new pics.
so my big plant is looking great. cant tell if the top is starting to alternate nodes yet or not but one side is deafinatly looking bigger.
the 3 colas on the side are almost 3 inches from the main stem now.
the stem is almost as big as my index finger.
oh and belladonna made her apperance this morning so she went into the hydro setup.
ok so am i saposed to cover the whole grow cube with the clay pebbles or is it ok to leave the top exposed?


----------



## night501 (Jan 12, 2007)

ok so i noticed a minor problem today but i think i fixed it.
i noticed that the leaves of my soil plant closest to my waterfarm had mineral deposits on it so i waited till my hydro setup turned on and the water was splashing on them.
the leaves with the deposits had nute burns on them so i cleansed them with distilled water and put a barrier between the 2 buckets. hopefully that will solve it but i will keep you updated.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 13, 2007)

*Whats up Night501. Everything is looking great. Not sure about your baby in the rockwool as we have never used it before but she does look good. Keep up the great work my friend it will pay off in the end.  *


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 13, 2007)

whats up fam looking good keep it up. do you have a fan in your room


----------



## night501 (Jan 13, 2007)

yes i have a fan it is a 2 cycle window fan. seems to work good.
page 3 woot


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 13, 2007)

i saw some nice window fans at lowes today and they had temp controls on them. not bad priced either.


----------



## night501 (Jan 13, 2007)

well here are some pics of the leaves that had the mineral deposits on them. other than that i dont see any other problems.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 13, 2007)

looking good and healthy man, wont belong for them babies are flowering. then shortly after that i will be there to help do the smoke report.. :rofl:


----------



## night501 (Jan 13, 2007)

your more than welcome to help im figuring some time in april...maby.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 13, 2007)

sweet i will bring the black LAB with me she loves a puff in the face now and then, she freaks out a little when we put her in the box... :rofl:


----------



## Brouli (Jan 14, 2007)

and i  thought i was not normal    big + for the crew


----------



## night501 (Jan 15, 2007)

well here are some new pics. 
she is filling out alot and is starting to look like a bush.
she's a little deprived from light but im going to go out wed and get some more. 
the belladonna was starting to get the mineral deposits so i made a splash guard out of a water bottle and she is doing ok.


----------



## Droster (Jan 15, 2007)

Lookin nice bro. Keep it up and your gonna have yourself a good ol happy tree. =D


----------



## night501 (Jan 17, 2007)

i count a total of 8 tops. im probably going to use 2 maby 3 for clones. 
i love the coloring of the plant in the wide pic
even if its male cant i still make hash?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 18, 2007)

*Whats going on night501. They are really bushing out on ya and looking great i might add. Yup save any male for ISO Hash making.  *


----------



## night501 (Jan 19, 2007)

well i went shopping today and the guy at the hydro store gave me the box set of paradise guano kit for $10 he said it was cause it was open but hey im not complaining. i guess i have some reading to do on guano.
too 2 clones today, my first time cloning, are they sapposed to droop so much  so fast? it was like an hour and they where barely standing.
i fallowed the instructions on the cloning gel.
well anyway i also went out and bought some more cfl's, im up to 7,800 lpsf.
 hey tbg you said They where bushing up, but thats only 1 plant.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 19, 2007)

hey night your using CFL's arent you? those are looking real good man. i know the ones i have under cfl look better then the one thats been under the HPS light.


----------



## night501 (Jan 19, 2007)

well i think something went wrong cause the 2 clones i too are basicaly laying there, drooped to the ground.i kinda layed them so the bright green was facing the light. 
so here was my methodology.
i took 2 cuttings with a new razor blade.
cut part went directly into distilled water.
dipped in cloning gel.
directly into rockwool moistened with distilled water.
put into a ziplock container with holes cut in the lid for the stems.
everything is still looking good with the mother though.
here is the guano that the guy sold me for $10... yeah thats right $10.
this is the cloning gel


----------



## night501 (Jan 19, 2007)

i was doing some thinking today(i know i was scared to) and i was wondering if this would do anything.
ok so you know how the sun takes a few minutes to rise. well i was thinking about putting my lights on diffrent timmers so they came on and went off graualy like 1 light every 3-5 min. i have a hypothesis that this will kinda prime the cells into making chlorophyl instead of just one second total darkness then the next full power lighting, and possibly slow it down at the end of the day so the cells arent slamed to a hault.
has anyone ever tried anything like this?


----------



## night501 (Jan 22, 2007)

well one of the clones didnt make it. 
everything else is doing ok.
after taking 2 clones from the mother 2 new stalks sprouted up, so thats a plus.
seams like there is a white dust or minerals or something around the edges of the belladonna leaves that i cant wash away.i spray them with distilled water and have gradualy been increasing the stream.but as soon as the leaf dries its back. you can only see it when the leaves are dry. ill get some pics up of them later (they are sleeping).


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2007)

*Whats going on night501. Sorry one of your clones died man. What method are you using for your clones? White dust doesn't sound good man.  *


----------



## night501 (Jan 22, 2007)

well here are some pics.
it isnt as predominant in the pic but you can see the white stuff around the leaves.
then here is the clone that is still living.
finally some shots of my big plant.
my cloning methodology is posted above


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2007)

*Sup night501. Not sure about the leaves man as i have never seen anything like that before. As far as your clone goes i see a big problem right off the bat. You have way to many leaves on her. You should only have about 4 leaves on your clone and if they are big you need to trim them down. Ya know like cut them in half. Tell ya what man next time you clone try using Hicks soil method it works great. **** man since we have been cloning and using his method we have lost maybe 8 clones out of 60 plants.   Here is a link. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441  Not sure but did ya post your plant in the sick section? The one with the white stuff on it. *


----------



## night501 (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for the link.
ill post in the sick plants. 
after a thorough washing today it is back.


----------



## night501 (Jan 23, 2007)

ok today was time for tie down take 2


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

wondering how long it usually takes to get alternating nodes?
my plant is about a month and a half and i dont know how much bigger i really want it to get.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2007)

night501 said:
			
		

> wondering how long it usually takes to get alternating nodes?
> my plant is about a month and a half and i dont know how much bigger i really want it to get.


*It all depends on the strain i guess night501. For the most part i would say between 6 to 8 weeks for alternating nodes.  *


----------



## night501 (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks tbg so basically any time from now i should notice this.cool.


----------



## night501 (Jan 25, 2007)

well here are some new pics.
the new growth on the hydro looks good.
the soil is doing great, i notice new tops all the time.
iv noticed the tell tale signs of bugs, but over the past 2 day i have thorughly searched the whole plant numerous times and i cant find anything so i went with the dishsoap method, hopefully that nips them in the bud.
the soil got its first dose of seabird guano tea half strength 2 days ago and it looks nice and perky now.


----------



## night501 (Jan 27, 2007)

well i still cant find any bugs, but they are there.
this morning i noticed that there where sizeable chunks of new-growth leaves missing so i once again inspected everything but havent been able to see any.
i have noticed what look like droppings on some of the lower leaves. they look like little brown flakes.ill get some pics up later.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 27, 2007)

night501 said:
			
		

> i have noticed what look like droppings on some of the lower leaves. they look like little brown flakes.ill get some pics up later.



well at least since they are eating them they are nice enough to help fertilize them. :rofl: 

i noticed the same thing on my male plant i had, chunks of leaves missing daily. only thing i ever saw was some knats in there and i only saw a couple of them when i did see them. i took the plants out and sprayed with some stuff from lowes and havent seen any signs since on the other plant thats in there now.


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 27, 2007)

night said:
			
		

> iv noticed the tell tale signs of bugs, but over the past 2 day i have thorughly searched the whole plant numerous times and i cant find anything so i went with the dishsoap method, hopefully that nips them in the bud.



Hmmm... I checked out the leaves and I'm a little worried about overnuting.  What are the 'tell-tale' signs of bugs?   Usually for me that means seeing bugs LOL.

I recc spraying the underside of leaves and stems weekly with a soln of Dr. Bronner Peppermint soap and NEEM 1.5 tsp/gal each.

Don't overdo it with the dishsoap cure.  That works by drowning bugs.  Leaves need respiration too.


----------



## night501 (Jan 27, 2007)

i understand what your saying about the overnuting but i assure you that im not, the leaves that look as though they are happened when my hydro setup was splashing on her. since i have remedied that there hasnt been anymore problems with the leaves. also any nutes given to them has only gone as far as half strength and i worked up to that.
well here are some pics. i see one alternating node but it is in the middle of the plant and the growth above it is not alternating.
i also have some pics of the leaves that are being eaten.


----------



## night501 (Jan 27, 2007)

more pics


----------



## night501 (Jan 31, 2007)

well here are some new pics. the big girl is looking fuller. i took a pic of the top cola and i think it is starting to alternate(i hope). she also has 1 fan leaf that is getting brown splotches on the leaf, i posted a pic,the edges where burned with the hydro setup as per noted but the brown splotches on the face of the leaf are new.
i also got some shots of my hydro belladonna, shes starting to look like a healthy plant, stoped all hydro nutes and am only using 1/2 strength mexican bat guano tea. is it normal for the more exotic plants to be purple where the new growth develops?
i also decided to sprout a soil belladonna just so i can the diffrent rates and what the diffrence is to the final product.


----------



## night501 (Jan 31, 2007)

more pics


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 31, 2007)

Some nice healthy growth there.  When is flower time?


----------



## night501 (Jan 31, 2007)

as soon as i see some alternating nodes or preflowers.


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah dude,  I agree.  After seeing those pics I would be wondering too!  Do you have a scope you can look at the underside of the leaves?


----------



## night501 (Feb 1, 2007)

a scope? like the kind jewlers use? no i dont.


----------



## night501 (Feb 2, 2007)

so i figured it was about time for an update and some pics.
2 days ago i took the tiedowns off and she is responding great.
you can see the double bend of the stem in one of the pics.
she is looking great if you ask me.
and to think i was just sitting there stoned one day and figured why not.


----------



## night501 (Feb 2, 2007)

more pics


----------



## night501 (Feb 4, 2007)

well since i took off the tiedowns she has kinda straightened out, she stands almost a foot taller.
everything else is normal.


----------



## Snowice81 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Night!  Ive been following your grow rather closely and things LOOK GREAT!  I plan to kick off something simmilar here in a few days.  Just a few questions brother.   Whats your CFL count for both your plants and when your baby starts to flower are you going to move it so the Hydro doesnt go 12/12


----------



## night501 (Feb 6, 2007)

well right now i have 4 cfl bulbs, all are daylight and each puts out 2600 lumens.
hopefully next week i will be getting a balast for my 400w hps, and im going to get some of the pvc plastic sheets that are white on one side and black on the other and make a flower chamber.


----------



## night501 (Feb 12, 2007)

well here are some pics.
im going to put her into flower tomorrow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2007)

*She is looking as beautiful as ever man. I bet you have been waiting for this time for awhile. Anyway she is looking great and gonna look even better once she has some nice fat frosty nugz on her.  *


----------



## night501 (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks tbg i hope she puts them on quick im kinda getting impatient...lol
so i was looking at the photos again and i noticed little green spikey lookin things comming from the base of the stem and leaf i have no idea what this is.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2007)

night501 said:
			
		

> thanks tbg i hope she puts them on quick im kinda getting impatient...lol
> so i was looking at the photos again and i noticed little green spikey lookin things comming from the base of the stem and leaf i have no idea what this is.


*Whats up night501. What you are seeing are Stipule (Leaf Spurs).  *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice healthy looking foliage you got there.  Good luck on flowering her.


----------



## night501 (Feb 14, 2007)

well she is now in flower. i was looking and since i left her in veg for so long she may outgrow her 5 gal bucket.


----------



## night501 (Mar 9, 2007)

well it has been a while since i posted any pics but i have been buisy.
i got some shots of my recycled grow cabinet. not bad for finding it on the curb on trash night. 2'x3'x6' painted the inside flat white and closed myself up inside it, wherever i saw light comming in i fixed with duct tape(that stuff fixes everything).
been on the 12/12 for a little while now but i still dont see any signs of sex although she has been streaching about 1-2 inches every 24 hours.
p.s. ill get some clearer pics later i was using the flash while she was sleeping so the camera couldnt auto focus.


----------



## night501 (Mar 16, 2007)

ok well after being away for a few days she developed these. i did some rescearch and am thinking male but i was looking for a difinitive answer before i choped it down.


----------



## night501 (Mar 16, 2007)

well due to having a male i would like to call this a tribute to a waste of time.
i put a galolon container in one to give a size refference. it was a nice looking plant.


----------



## NaturalSelector (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## night501 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will tell you what. It has been a few grows ago and I still get a feeling of pride from this grow even though it turned out to be male. It really was a nice looking plant. It was my first semi-serious grow.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, you grew a nice, healthy plant. Good job on using the reflectors. They help a LOT.


----------

